# Longest Reverb



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...rld-record-for-longest-ever-echo-9062134.html


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing ... can't imagine 112 seconds ... I've been to St. Paul's in London with its 9 seconds.

Here is more information about the Inchindown Fuel Depot.


----------

